# How are you folks who recovered from Covid 19 feeling



## jamesrush308 (Feb 8, 2021)

I have made a recovery of covid-19 became sick back in late November and it was rough but I'm still here !  HOw is everybody who have recovered feeling now? Now I  do get trouble breathing sometimes still but much better than before..Memory is a bit slow and my joints kill me sometimes! Could just be my age but that wasn't a big issue for me before..
Hope I get over this, looking forward to going fishing again as soon as I'm less achey and wheezy hahaha I miss those days!  If it weren't for this cold weather I just might have thrown myself on a boat by now aching joints and all hahaha 


James


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 8, 2021)

I was 87 last spring when I was hit with COVID-19 and am ok.  I did not think I'd make it through that onslaught of the virus as I was extremely ill.  It settled in my sinuses and nearly drove me around the bend.  I still have sinus issues, but that is old hat with me anyhow.  Been vaccinated since and am ok.   So far...........


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 8, 2021)

_I had it in October and feel I'm still suffering from covid related fatigue. I felt great before covid, I was playing full court basketball, pickleball and goinbg to the gym, and never took mid day naps. Now, by 4pm I'm ready to lie down and I don't mean for a 20 minute power nap. I'll sleep 2-3 hours easily. I might sleep longer but I always get up because I have to go check on my Dad. I'm really hoping this goes away sometime in the future._


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm OK.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

I got mildly sick (a few days of fever, burning sinuses and deep cough) six weeks ago.  It's left me with a chronic productive (not dry) cough and inability to draw a completely full lung breath without coughing, much like what happens to many after swimming in a pool for an hour or so.  

For the past six weeks I have to take suppressing meds 24/7 (both OTC and Rx) or I cough several times a minute.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 8, 2021)

_Death would've been preferable._


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I got mildly sick (a few days of fever, burning sinuses and deep cough) six weeks ago.  It's left me with a chronic productive (not dry) cough and inability to draw a completely full lung breath without coughing, much like what happens to many after swimming in a pool for an hour or so.
> 
> For the past six weeks I have to take suppressing meds 24/7 (both OTC and Rx) or I cough several times a minute.


My son still coughs


----------



## Aneeda72 (Feb 8, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _Death would've been preferable._


Preferable to having the virus and recovering?  Were you in the hospital?


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Preferable to having the virus and recovering?  Were you in the hospital?


_Yes. I had to return to the ER the other day. I am now on oxygen at home. I am in a great deal of pain. I would've preferred dying over the misery I am currently experiencing._


----------



## StarSong (Feb 8, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _Yes. I had to return to the ER the other day. I am now on oxygen at home. I am in a great deal of pain. I would've preferred dying over the misery I am currently experiencing._


How terrible this has been for you.  
When did you first get sick with the virus?


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 8, 2021)

_I started getting sick right after Christmas. I'm certain I picked it up at the grocery store. I was put on a ventilator and kept sedated. I was there until the third week of January. I was alright towards the end of January then a couple days ago I had to go to the ER. They have me home on oxygen now. I am also having to endure breathing treatments which I am due for now so I am going to go. Peace and wellness to you all._


----------



## asp3 (Feb 8, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _Death would've been preferable._



I'm sorry to hear that you are experiencing such a miserable life now.  I hope that you are able to get well enough to be happy that you survived.


----------



## Jules (Feb 8, 2021)

Wishing for an improvement for you @SilentSoul   You’ve always been so optimistic so your statement says a lot.


----------



## jamesrush308 (Feb 8, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> _I had it in October and feel I'm still suffering from covid related fatigue. I felt great before covid, I was playing full court basketball, pickleball and goinbg to the gym, and never took mid day naps. Now, by 4pm I'm ready to lie down and I don't mean for a 20 minute power nap. I'll sleep 2-3 hours easily. I might sleep longer but I always get up because I have to go check on my Dad. I'm really hoping this goes away sometime in the future._


Yes I sleep much longer too.. That's why I am up at these odd hours haha


----------



## jamesrush308 (Feb 8, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _Death would've been preferable._


Wishing you well!


----------



## mathjak107 (Feb 10, 2021)

I was hospitalized for 2 weeks and my wife 9 days ...a month later we are still so fatigued ... breathing capacity is not back yet .... I was running 3 miles prior to covid ..now I am exercising walking three flights of stairs . Four flights is grueling now .

still not sleeping well . I tend to sleep two hours , wake up , go bsck for two hours and repeat


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 10, 2021)

I was in hospital for 10 days after being ill at home for a week - back in April 2020. I'm doing ok but still not 100%. Still get sudden bouts of extreme tiredness. Still having physio on my back and hip. And currently waiting for surgery on my shoulder. 

But I'm here and I'm alive!


----------



## StarSong (Feb 10, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> I was hospitalized for 2 weeks and my wife 9 days ...a month later we are still so fatigued ... breathing capacity is not back yet .... I was running 3 miles prior to covid ..now I am exercising walking three flights of stairs . Four flights is grueling now .
> 
> still not sleeping well . I tend to sleep two hours , wake up , go bsck for two hours and repeat


What kind of meds are you taking for this, @mathjak107?  I use OTC Robitussin and NyQuil (every 3-1/2 hours) plus Rx Alvesco inhaler twice a day.


----------



## jamesrush308 (Feb 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> What kind of meds are you taking for this, @mathjak107?  I use OTC Robitussin and NyQuil (every 3-1/2 hours) plus Rx Alvesco inhaler twice a day.



Hahhaha be careful not to take too much of that Robitussin...Made that mistake while I had Covid and my brain was fogged up ! Crazy


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 16, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _Yes. I had to return to the ER the other day. I am now on oxygen at home. I am in a great deal of pain. I would've preferred dying over the misery I am currently experiencing._


Oh gosh, I am so sorry to hear this. Well now you have the Irish Angels Dream Team on your side . How long have you had this???  Do you have somewhere there to help you?  What do the doctors say????
Prayers are being said, my friend.   Please keep us updated


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 16, 2021)

jamesrush308 said:


> I have made a recovery of covid-19 became sick back in late November and it was rough but I'm still here !  HOw is everybody who have recovered feeling now? Now I  do get trouble breathing sometimes still but much better than before..Memory is a bit slow and my joints kill me sometimes! Could just be my age but that wasn't a big issue for me before..
> Hope I get over this, looking forward to going fishing again as soon as I'm less achey and wheezy hahaha I miss those days!  If it weren't for this cold weather I just might have thrown myself on a boat by now aching joints and all hahaha
> 
> 
> James


James, I do hope you will be back to full speed soon. Spring is coming and those fish are going to hungry


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 16, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I was 87 last spring when I was hit with COVID-19 and am ok.  I did not think I'd make it through that onslaught of the virus as I was extremely ill.  It settled in my sinuses and nearly drove me around the bend.  I still have sinus issues, but that is old hat with me anyhow.  Been vaccinated since and am ok.   So far...........


Happy to hear you are feeling better Lewkat


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 16, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I got mildly sick (a few days of fever, burning sinuses and deep cough) six weeks ago.  It's left me with a chronic productive (not dry) cough and inability to draw a completely full lung breath without coughing, much like what happens to many after swimming in a pool for an hour or so.
> 
> For the past six weeks I have to take suppressing meds 24/7 (both OTC and Rx) or I cough several times a minute.


That doesn’t sound good, Star.  Seems like you should be all over it by now You’ve actually SEEN a doctor, right?  Just not talked to them over the phone?  I’m probably paranoid now after they found that blood clot in my son’s leg and lung.  He sounded like the rest of you with fatigue, temps, ugly cough, extreme problem breathing. After they gave him the heparin drip treatment, he felt like a new man almost instantly   
every single symptom just magically went away. 
*so now I want all of you to have an ultrasound to be sure you don’t have a pulmonary embolism!!*!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 16, 2021)

-Oy- said:


> I was in hospital for 10 days after being ill at home for a week - back in April 2020. I'm doing ok but still not 100%. Still get sudden bouts of extreme tiredness. Still having physio on my back and hip. And currently waiting for surgery on my shoulder.
> 
> But I'm here and I'm alive!


And I’m giddy with happiness that you are still here and alive, Oy . But wish you were 100%
The back, hip, and shoulder are all from the covid???


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 16, 2021)

mathjak107 said:


> I was hospitalized for 2 weeks and my wife 9 days ...a month later we are still so fatigued ... breathing capacity is not back yet .... I was running 3 miles prior to covid ..now I am exercising walking three flights of stairs . Four flights is grueling now .
> 
> still not sleeping well . I tend to sleep two hours , wake up , go bsck for two hours and repeat


Oh dear... I hate hearing this. Especially the breathing issues still.  Putting you and Mrs mathjak on my pray list right this second


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2021)

My husband got C-19 right at the beginning back in March. he was very poorly for 16 days, his sense of smell and taste has still not returned, and he refuses to see a doctor... otherwise he's fine now...

You're all super heroes in my book who made it through this.. and came out the other side, hopefully never to suffer again... and
@Lewkat is my heroine, suffering at 87 and beating that SOB..is like riding down the  Champs-Élysées on the back of a horse, with a triumphant flag and trumpet playing  crowd behind


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> That doesn’t sound good, Star.  Seems like you should be all over it by now You’ve actually SEEN a doctor, right?  Just not talked to them over the phone?  I’m probably paranoid now after they found that blood clot in my son’s leg and lung.  He sounded like the rest of you with fatigue, temps, ugly cough, extreme problem breathing. After they gave him the heparin drip treatment, he felt like a new man almost instantly
> every single symptom just magically went away.
> *so now I want all of you to have an ultrasound to be sure you don’t have a pulmonary embolism!!*!


Am going for a chest x-ray today to get objective documentation and an assessment (and post-Covid baseline) of what's happening with my lungs.  Self reporting is so difficult... am I worse than a week ago? I don't know - I can't recall with great accuracy precisely how I was feeling last week.  People tend to get used to situations and limitations.  

All I can say is I've been coughing for 8 weeks and need meds 24/7 to control it. That can't be good.

I don't have fatigue, a temperature or extreme problems breathing. Just a persistent cough.

Thank you for your concern. I'll keep you posted. Am greatly hoping that there has been no damage.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 17, 2021)

delete


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 17, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Oh gosh, I am so sorry to hear this. Well now you have the Irish Angels Dream Team on your side . How long have you had this???  Do you have somewhere there to help you?  What do the doctors say????
> Prayers are being said, my friend.   Please keep us updated


_Hello Kathleen. It's been almost two months. I have someone to help yes. The doctor says he is seeing improvement. He thinks I will be alright but that it will simply take some time. I am only on the oxygen at night now. I have to spend all day doing breathing treatments every couple of hours now. I am also on four milligrams of steroid one to two times daily.

I use Mucinex to help with the congestion and they still have me on the blood thinner just a precaution. The therapist wants me to get up every 2 hours after my treatments and walk around. There is a gentleman friend who lives across the hall from me who has been assisting me with anything and everything. He's been wonderful. Not one other soul in this apartment building has so much as even spoken to me much less get near me.

I have an appointment with the pulmonologist tomorrow to see how my lungs are getting along. I have a stray cat I call Cheetah who comes to visit when I take the trash out. My neighbor said every time he goes out with my garbage since I've been unable that cat is sitting there looking at the door. When I return from the specialist tomorrow that cat is getting some undue loving and some tuna. _


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 18, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> _Hello Kathleen. It's been almost two months. I have someone to help yes. The doctor says he is seeing improvement. He thinks I will be alright but that it will simply take some time. I am only on the oxygen at night now. I have to spend all day doing breathing treatments every couple of hours now. I am also on four milligrams of steroid one to two times daily.
> 
> I use Mucinex to help with the congestion and they still have me on the blood thinner just a precaution. The therapist wants me to get up every 2 hours after my treatments and walk around. There is a gentleman friend who lives across the hall from me who has been assisting me with anything and everything. He's been wonderful. Not one other soul in this apartment building has so much as even spoken to me much less get near me.
> 
> I have an appointment with the pulmonologist tomorrow to see how my lungs are getting along. I have a stray cat I call Cheetah who comes to visit when I take the trash out. My neighbor said every time he goes out with my garbage since I've been unable that cat is sitting there looking at the door. When I return from the specialist tomorrow that cat is getting some undue loving and some tuna. _


  Glad you have help. What a sweet man. Thank God there are good people like that in this world huh?

and you made me smile about Cheetah!  Another something God sent to watch over and care about you.  Hope he enjoys his tuna!  My cat would be in seventh heaven 

Best of luck at the pulmonologist.  Will say a prayer that there is a huge improvement and no lasting damage


----------



## jamesrush308 (Feb 19, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> James, I do hope you will be back to full speed soon. Spring is coming and those fish are going to hungry


They won't catch themselves! haha


----------



## Jules (Feb 20, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> After they gave him the heparin drip treatment, he felt like a new man almost instantly
> every single symptom just magically went away.


I’m pretty sure this is what Dr Drew Pinsky said happened too.  They came to his house so he didn’t have to go out in public. There isn’t much heard about heparin.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2021)

Heparin is supposed to be a blood clot miracle worker.


----------

